# Brothers Graduation



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I've taken a summer job which will not allow me to go to my little brother's graduation. We figured I'd be better off flying out to see him in Victoria rather than try to make it Sherbrooke for the ceremony. Victoria is a significantly cheaper flight and Sherbrooke is a 3 hour train ride from Montreal. Add to that the virtual absence of hotels near his campus.

What he is short of is proper luggage. Every year when he would come home for summer or spring break, he would "appropriate" one or two of my rucksacks or base camp packs. I never minded because it gave me an excuse to buy a new one, inevitably with more features.

So I figured for a grad gift, I could purchase a set of beginner luggage and give it to him.

BTW, I plan to live in Lethbridge for a number of years. I have business contacts here. But my brother is a traveling man and I could use some suggestions on extremely inexpensive luggage that he can use once or twice.


----------

